# Need some advice on egg shareing when u have pcos



## frazermic (Nov 4, 2007)

Ok here we go

I'm thinking about about egg sharing if I'm allowed at LWC darlington, Now this is a big thing and i don't know if i would be accepted with pcos, i have read some info on their egg sharing scheme and they say if your pcos is being treated then that would be ok.

What do they mean by being treated?, Ive had clomid and metorfine (cant spell) and i did ovulated but only after ovarian drilling.
This was with nhs, however NHS will not give me IUI intill i loose a little weight my BMI is 30.26 at present and they want it BMI 30. 
I think they are being to choosy.As I'm still BMI 30.

I did think of IUI with LWC Darlington however its about £1000. My DH says he rather me do egg sharing as it free he feels we should not get into debt before we bring a baby into the world. 

My problem is i don't know whats best for me at the moment, in my mind i would like to do IUI private and then egg share.

However if i do private will i loose my NHS free go of IUI'S and then IVF if i go private 1st. As i cant wait for NHS to stop being picky with my BMI. Been trying for over 4 years .

Any advice would be a help.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Hi Frazermic, I did eggshare at the LWC Darlington, I too have PCOS and unless things have changed since my egg share cycles then they do accept you if you have PCOS. I was having no other treatment at the time of the cycles (clomid or metfomin) but did have Ovarian drilling in 2004 - so not sure what they mean there, You may be better off emailing the clinic and finding out  

I can't see where the HS have got the .26 from in your BMI  but if thats what they say you have to loose I'm sure it's only a lb or two and you would have a BMI of 30  I think LWC ask for a BMI of 30 too but mine was 31 and they were fine with that  

Egg sharing isn't completley free, you still need to pay for your initial consultation at the clinic ( you may get this free if you attend their open evening though ) an SA for your DH and blood tests for you both, I managed to get most of my tests done through my GP which saved us a lot of money and i think in the end the whole cycle cost us £450, You will then have storage fees etc on top of that if you have any embryos left to freeze  

I'm not sure how it works with NHS V's Private TX, you would need to contact your local PCT and see what their guidelines are, Where abouts are you from? Are you local to Darlington?

Nicky x x x


----------



## frazermic (Nov 4, 2007)

Thanks for the reply, Iam local to Darlington. The next open evening is the 29th do they normaly offer special's on the open evenings.

I knew about about paying for consultaion and speam test, and i could get bloods done at doctors. and i knew about freezing.

How long is the waiting list at LWC


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

I'm in Aycliffe so not far from Darlo  We never went to an open evening but I have heard from others that if you attend them you get the initial consultation free, (normally £150 I think)

The waiting list is only a couple of months as they have more recipients than donors, I was actually being matched up to a few couples before my blood tests results were back 

Not sure if you are aware or have been told before but we do have a North Easties board here..... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=242.0 and a thread in there (North Easties 200 where you can join in with the general chat and we meet up once a month but you don't have to attend these if your not comfortable with that but you can still join in the chatting if you want 

Nicky x x x


----------

